# Hiya all



## Suzip (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi everyone.  Have been away for several months.  Got married in June and my life has been overtaken by that.  How has everything been going on over here? (there..... or whereever your folks might be)


----------



## Nickie (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome back, Suzi. I've been busy completing a new novel, starting on a next one, doing some refurbishing in the house, going away on a trip to London and Newport, RI - after which I caught the swine flu (but I survived, it was not all too bad.)


Nickie


----------



## cyberspecter (Aug 8, 2009)

Suzip said:


> Hi everyone. Have been away for several months. Got married in June and my life has been overtaken by that. How has everything been going on over here? (there..... or whereever your folks might be)


 
Hi and welcome back. Congratulations on your marriage.


----------



## Suzip (Aug 8, 2009)

Glad you are feeling better Nickie.  Haven't caught the swine flu myself but a few work colleagues have.  A couple had a few nasty side effects but on the mend now.


----------



## Jones (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey, Suzip.  Don't really know you, but welcome back nonetheless!


----------



## Suzip (Aug 10, 2009)

Ta very much :smile:


----------



## ash somers (Aug 11, 2009)

pretty good thanks and welcome back


----------

